# Outdoor enclosures in New York ?



## chris00144 (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone keep an outdoor encloser New York was thinking on building one for my year 3 year old female Argentinian black and white tegu


----------



## chris00144 (Jul 1, 2015)

Not going to be 24/7 just when I'm home possibly at work too never to sleep outdoors tho


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Where in NY?


----------



## chris00144 (Jul 1, 2015)

Long Island


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Go for it. You'll have five good months. Make sure access to all day sun and shade to avoid plus box to sleep in. Can't beat natural sunlight. My three in PA are out mid-April-Sept., two weeks inside to clean out, then long winter's nap! The Grand Chaco is about the same.


----------



## chris00144 (Jul 1, 2015)

Got any good links to builds on them


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 1, 2015)

No need. 3/4" mesh on cage of your choice. All sides should be mesh so as to prevent escape by digging. Start with 3' high, 4' wide, 8-10' long. Bracket midwaycfor support. Door on top. Paint wood.


----------



## chris00144 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks a lot I'll probably do it this week/weekend What do you use to attach your mesh to the the wood


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Easy. Nails that look like horse shoes. Can't think of the actual name.

Set cage on flat dark rock to attract heat.


----------



## chris00144 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks will do ! One more question did you use Greenwood pressure-treated stuff or just painted 2x4


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Painted 2X4s.


----------



## chris00144 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## chris00144 (Jul 15, 2015)

The bottom is wired I used the 1/2 wire cloth its 9ft by6 by 38 high


----------



## chris00144 (Jul 15, 2015)

Going to try and finish by the weekend


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice design. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## chris00144 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## chris00144 (Jul 24, 2015)

Not done yet busy at work finally going to try and finish this weekend pretty excited


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 24, 2015)

First rate. Is bottom of hide able to stay dry?


----------



## chris00144 (Jul 24, 2015)

Have a big flat rock for the floor in there so yeah going to add some leaf litter and stuff to pack it out a little


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Good deal.


----------

